# hamophobia



## UncleBuck (Aug 20, 2012)

i used to have this as my avatar until rolli took it down, apparently some hamophobes found it offensive.







hamophobia is wrong, people. the pig couldn't help being born that way, and i don't think the pig had any control over being turned into a faggot.


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 20, 2012)

LOL! I don't know, Buck, I think the pig made that choice. Either way, after I digest it, it's going to hell...


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 20, 2012)

tyler.durden said:


> LOL! I don't know, Buck, I think the pig made that choice. Either way, it's going to hell...


i think pig hell is astonishingly clean and sterile. no slop or mud to roll around in, and the pigs all have to dine with silverware. they face severe punishment if they use the salad fork inappropriately.


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 20, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> i think pig hell is astonishingly clean and sterile. no slop or mud to roll around in, and the pigs all have to dine with silverware. they face severe punishment if they use the salad fork inappropriately.


One has to be careful when they keep a pig farm that the pigs are not homosexual. If one chose to dump in corpses for disposal, gay pigs will only eat the men...


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 20, 2012)

I'm almost certain that the avi had a slightly edited version of West Country. cn


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 20, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> I'm almost certain that the avi had a slightly edited version of West Country. cn


More like West Village


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 20, 2012)

tyler.durden said:


> More like West Village


Try "Wet Cunty", lol!

Any road ... back on topic. cn


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Aug 20, 2012)

Anyone want a fag?


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 20, 2012)

Just the butt; thanks. cn


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Aug 20, 2012)

I wouldn't want to eat any faggots.. Especially if the came from a company called Mr.Brains. Like who the hell thought that name would be good for a food buisness?


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 20, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Anyone want a fag?
> View attachment 2302662


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 20, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> I wouldn't want to eat any faggots.. Especially if the came from a company called Mr.Brains. Like who the hell thought that name would be good for a food buisness?


Maybe they thought it sounded smart ...

...and if you ask an American for a pack of fags, you might get this. cn


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 20, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> Maybe they thought it sounded smart ...
> 
> ...and if you ask an American for a pack of fags, you might get this. cn


Start at 47 seconds in:

[video=youtube;MTwq1_9VH68]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MTwq1_9VH68[/video]


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 20, 2012)

Yarrr ... this thread might be the perfect home for Captain Pissgums ... i already threatened a visitation elsewhere ... but why not Spirituality, Sexuality and Pee something? cn


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Aug 20, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> Yarrr ... this thread might be the perfect home for Captain Pissgums ... i already threatened a visitation elsewhere ... but why not Spirituality, Sexuality and Pee something? cn


Nooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 20, 2012)

yeeeesssssss!!!!!!!!


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 20, 2012)

We neeed a tiebreaker here
(finger hovers over button)


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Aug 20, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> yeeeesssssss!!!!!!!!


you don't understand buck.. The pirates know no boundaries.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 20, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> you don't understand buck.. The pirates know no boundaries.


They're the sovereign lords of the deep blew. cn


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 20, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> you don't understand buck.. The pirates know no boundaries.


this is what makes them great. boundaries are for squares and republicans.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Aug 20, 2012)

^ squares and republicans, lol. Don't know why but I just had a little flash back to this movie scene:



"who you callin' spook, peckerwood?"


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 20, 2012)

eye ... you didn't break the tie ... cn


----------



## olylifter420 (Aug 21, 2012)

1starred...


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 22, 2012)

Hamosexuals (interswined).
Somebody break the tie already ... cn


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## cannabineer (Aug 22, 2012)

Tyler, was that a Yes?


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 22, 2012)

To the Pirates? Sure, I'm not familiar with them, but bring on the Pissgums!


----------



## beardo (Aug 22, 2012)

Sorry, wrong thread


----------



## dannyboy602 (Aug 23, 2012)

just passing through...


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 23, 2012)

dannyboy602 said:


> just passing through...


... pirates to come. Grab a beverage. cn


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 23, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> ... pirates to come. Grab a beverage. cn


Got a nice glass of Talisker single malt after a long day of harvesting. Bring on the pirates, matey...


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 23, 2012)

We commence tonight's bacchanal with an apéritif ... funky, yet irrepressibly cheeky. cn


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## cannabineer (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## cannabineer (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 23, 2012)

Wow. Wasn't ready for that.



But, I ready every filthy frame...


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 23, 2012)

what have we done.


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 23, 2012)

Yeah, I wish I had a little warning before experiencing_ that_. Kind of reminds me of this kinky cartoon I used to beat it to as a kid, Wicked Wanda. I'll try to find a little to post, but this cover gives you the idea...


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 23, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> what have we done.


Dude, in a thread titled 'Hamophobia', there was no where to go but down...


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 23, 2012)

Down and down, yarrrh. cn


----------



## BustinScales510 (Aug 24, 2012)

Gay pirate porn with no "pegging"?!?..What kind of amateur bullshit is that?


----------



## scroglodyte (Aug 24, 2012)

Buck, you flaming pork patty, you.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 24, 2012)

BustinScales510 said:


> Gay pirate porn with no "pegging"?!?..What kind of amateur bullshit is that?


It's "ZAP Comix" from the 70s. C'mon ... a crank as warm as toast ... what's not to like? cn


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 24, 2012)

i'm rapt.

........


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 24, 2012)

The part y'all have been breathlessly anticipating ... _introeunt _Bewbs! cn


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Aug 24, 2012)

You guys are so gay.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Aug 24, 2012)

Hmmm I thought this would be easier to fap to...


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 24, 2012)

PeyoteReligion said:


> Hmmm I thought this would be easier to fap to...


Just whisper "your crank is as warm as toast" ... finish line in sight! cn


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 24, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> You guys are so gay.


Oh _thtop_. cn


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Aug 24, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> Oh _thtop_. cn


Oh I'm just pulling your ahem.. 

You guys are fabulous!


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 24, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Oh I'm just pulling your ahem..
> 
> You guys are fabulous!


Bite me crank, matey.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Aug 24, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> Bite me crank, matey.


Whoah dude! I ain't gay. I just like the color pink and the word fabulous. Doesn't mean anything.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## keepitcoastal (Aug 24, 2012)

dude... why do you have those gay cartoons saved on your computer


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Aug 24, 2012)

keepitcoastal said:


> dude... why do you have those gay cartoons saved on your computer


My advice, don't ask.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 24, 2012)

keepitcoastal said:


> dude... why do you have those gay cartoons saved on your computer


Warm, sweet, pleasant memories from my younger days. ZAP Comix were an early part of my complete abandonment of a moral compass. Arrrr yarr. cn


----------



## keepitcoastal (Aug 24, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> Warm, sweet, pleasant memories from my younger days. ZAP Comix were an early part of my complete abandonment of a moral compass. Arrrr yarr. cn


not gonna argue with that!


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 24, 2012)

The final panel of this page ... truly, it is High Art. cn


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 24, 2012)

Neer, it is good to know you. You are one sick dude...


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 25, 2012)

five starred.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 25, 2012)




----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 25, 2012)

i'm rapt. and ript.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 25, 2012)

But not rept. I gotta spread it around a bit ... yub yub. cn


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 25, 2012)




----------



## cannabineer (Aug 25, 2012)

I dated someone once who could well have been Miss Twirl's sister ... cn


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 26, 2012)

...and the glorious day new maw. cn


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 26, 2012)

So it ends not with a bang but a whimper?? I would think that if any thread here deserved a Sticky, it would be such a sticky thread. cn


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 26, 2012)

a bittersweet ending to that one. i liked ol' pissgums.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 26, 2012)

He fapped old Fatima a good one. With a fish. 

Yub yub. cn


----------



## cannabitch81 (Aug 27, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> i used to have this as my avatar until rolli took it down, apparently some hamophobes found it offensive.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks tasty, I eat mine with a side of


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 27, 2012)

I have a mental image of using one of those buns to chase the man-balls around the plate, as they desperately try to keep away ... cn


----------



## Dr Kynes (Aug 28, 2012)

captain pissgums was not as erotic as hoped. 

i dont wanna get B& or V& so ill only post the cover of the incredible story of Titi Fricoteur, Apprentice Cocksman. 



it's french. or maybe belgian. like a filthy TinTin comic


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 28, 2012)

Pissgums was never positioned to be outright erotic. ZAP was more about Freakin the Squares ... I believe that tale was published in '68. Yub yub. cn


----------



## Dr Kynes (Aug 28, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> Pissgums was never positioned to be outright erotic. ZAP was more about Freakin the Squares ... I believe that tale was published in '68. Yub yub. cn


Titi is all about Freakin Anything That Moves. and a few things that dont.


----------



## bde0001 (Aug 28, 2012)

that avatar pic had me CRACKIN Up lmao


----------

